# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Mijenjam svijet-o Rodi, pon. 16.02.09.

## pinocchio

> PRVI PROGRAM	PONEDJELJAK, 16.2.2009.
> 	15.35
> 
> MIJENJAM SVIJET     
> RODA
> 
> Članovi udruge Roda - Roditelji u akciji već se osam godina zauzimaju za poboljšanje uvjeta rađanja, promicanje dojenja, sigurnost djece u prometu, ali i za sve što smatraju bitnim za sretno i sigurno djetinjstvo i roditeljstvo. Ova emisija prati njihova nastojanja da kroz radionice, internet forum, savjete i brojne akcije pomognu roditeljima i osvijeste društvo o važnosti nekih pitanja vezanih za roditeljstvo.
> 
> Novinarka: Lucija Buljeta
> ...

----------


## Joe

Super :D 

fakat su brze

----------


## upornamama

Samo si bilježim da ne zaboravim.  :Smile:

----------


## bilbo7

A repriza za nas zaposlene? Možete li to usnimiti, pa staviti na stranicu pod Vijesti?

----------


## Arkana10

super :D

----------


## Maslačkica

> A repriza za nas zaposlene? Možete li to usnimiti, pa staviti na stranicu pod Vijesti?


X

----------


## anamar

repriza je noćas u 4 sata
http://raspored.hrt.hr/

----------


## Andora

> repriza je noćas u 4 sata
> http://raspored.hrt.hr/


opet prikladna ura za zaposlene majke.   :Grin:  

gledat ću premijeru i radujem se!   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

hoće netko snimati pa youtubati?   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

I ja se nadam toj verziji  8)

----------


## Juroslav

ja se nadam verziji da netko snima pa stavi negdje odakle se može i skinuti bez kerefeka kakve traži YouTube   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

jos malo   :Coffee:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

:Coffee:  ...

----------


## malena beba

i ja cekam  8)

----------


## Anci

Ah, vi doma...   :Smile:  
Ja sam namjestila snimanje doma, no ne mogu uploadati.

----------


## Angelina_2

evo gledam...
predivno  zasad  :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

:Heart:  predivno, jednostavno, iskreno i sve rečeno 
 :Love:

----------


## MarikaPika

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
.....krenule su mi suze.....tako toplo i iskreno.....
Hvala RODA što si nas prigrlila svojim majčinskim krilima  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## darva

Divno,raznjezila sam se   :Heart:  
Bravo cure!   :Love:

----------


## malo janje

BRAVO CURE SUPER EMISIJA. i ja sam se raznjezila,samo naprijed.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Angelina_2

bas ste to lijepo poslozile...nadam se da je sto vise ljudi gledalo...

bilo bi dobro da je malo duze i vise tema obuhvaceno ali i ovako je puno toga receno s obzirom na vrijeme

----------


## ivy

divna emisija, samo bi po meni trebala trajati sat i pol, a ne samo pola sata  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

Šteta što se nije imalo vremena i za autosjedaličare.
Možda part II?   :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

Odlična emisija   :Klap:

----------


## Joe

> Šteta što se nije imalo vremena i za autosjedaličare.


X

----------


## ivy

> Šteta što se nije imalo vremena i za autosjedaličare.
> Možda part II?


da, da, hoćemo i sjedaličare!! :D

----------


## ivy

ostavila sam si duže dijete u vrtiću zbog vas  :Embarassed:

----------


## Maslačkica

> divna emisija, samo bi po meni trebala trajati sat i pol, a ne samo pola sata


X

Super je bila i mislim da je uveliko približila široj publici rad Udruge i njene ciljeve. 
Ekstremnosti ovdje nije mjesto i ne znam da li bi itko mogao tako Udrugu percipirati nakon ove emisije... 

I prepoznala sam neke Rode  :D  i baš ste divne!  :Wink: 
(a neke nisaaaaaam... trebale ste staviti i forumska imena   :Smile:   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Maslačkica

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Šteta što se nije imalo vremena i za autosjedaličare.
> Možda part II?  
> 
> 
> da, da, hoćemo i sjedaličare!! :D


Ja sam i očekivala da će biti nešto o autsjedalicama, ali baš je kratko trajala emisija...   :Sad:   voljela bih da je bila duža...

----------


## mravaaaaac

ODLIČNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

iskreno, slučajno sam ulovila emisiju dok je bubica spavala.negdje na pola se i ona probudila pa smo zajedno odgledale do kraja(ona je gledala bebe  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

jedino je šteta termin u kojem su je pustili....one zaposlene majčice su ostale zakinute.
nadam se da će biti i repriza(ako mogu puštati 15 repriza Ramba+reprizine reprize,onda bi stvarno bilo ok da se ovo odvrti još nekoliko puta u različitim terminima)

----------


## davorkica

Ja bi jooos  :Smile: . Prekratko mi je trajalo.

----------


## Maslačkica

Mene zanima kako ste vi koje ste učestvovale u emisiji zadovoljne krajnjim rezultatom?

----------


## bzara

ja sam si ostavila snimiti, pa ću ju s guštom pogledati večeras!
jedva čekam!  :D

----------


## ivy

i da nam netko veli koja je koja  :Embarassed:  po nicku....

----------


## davorkica

Ja sam pokusavala cijelu emisiju pogadjat koja je koja. Steta sto niste imale i forumski nick uz ime   :Smile:

----------


## jurisnik

Odlična emisija, ali nažalost prekratka.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

stvarno, ništa o AS  :/

----------


## Kaae

Ima li, na kraju, netko sa snimljenom emisijom.. a i mogucnoscu uploada negdje na internet?

Voljela bih pogledati emisiju.

----------


## makita

Ja nešto pokušavam staviti na net  :Teletubbies:

----------


## mislava

i ja čekam snimku...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Kiss:  
Kada vam nekada bude teško, kada sve izgleda kao haos, kad ne možete stići sve ono što bi htjele, kada vam izgleda da ništa neće da se posloži i krene od ruke, nikada nemojte posumnjati da ste mjenjale i mjenjate svijet! Majke su rađale, majke i djeca su dojila, dječiji su životi spašeni zbog autosjedalica vašom zaslugom (naravno ne svi   :Grin:  , ali lijepa je brojka). Bogme je veliki broj malenih guza u platnenim pelenama, a naše dragocjene nosimo u maramama, slingovima, blizu svojih srca, gdje je toplo i sigurno jer nalazimo logičnim argumente za to pročitane na vašim stranicama. Hvala vam RODE, vaša je žrtva višestruko vrijedna. Nemojte to nikada zaboraviti, ni i to sumnjati!   :Heart: 
Nemojte žaliti za onim što nije uspjelo, hranite dušu onim što ste zakotrljale, a ono je sada nezaustavljivo, i u vašoj domovini i šire. I samo grabite dalje naprijed. I ako se danas tako ne čini, dobro ipak vrijedi, i pobjeđuje!

----------


## makita

Sori, mene ne ide, a djeca počela skakat po meni. Ne ide  :Sad:

----------


## melange

odlično je bilo!  :D

----------


## ivy

> Kada vam nekada bude teško, kada sve izgleda kao haos, kad ne možete stići sve ono što bi htjele, kada vam izgleda da ništa neće da se posloži i krene od ruke, nikada nemojte posumnjati da ste mjenjale i mjenjate svijet! Majke su rađale, majke i djeca su dojila, dječiji su životi spašeni zbog autosjedalica vašom zaslugom (naravno ne svi   , ali lijepa je brojka). Bogme je veliki broj malenih guza u platnenim pelenama, a naše dragocjene nosimo u maramama, slingovima, blizu svojih srca, gdje je toplo i sigurno jer nalazimo logičnim argumente za to pročitane na vašim stranicama. Hvala vam RODE, vaša je žrtva višestruko vrijedna. Nemojte to nikada zaboraviti, ni i to sumnjati!  
> Nemojte žaliti za onim što nije uspjelo, hranite dušu onim što ste zakotrljale, a ono je sada nezaustavljivo, i u vašoj domovini i šire. I samo grabite dalje naprijed. I ako se danas tako ne čini, dobro ipak vrijedi, i pobjeđuje!


X :D

----------


## Matilda

Roda je zaslužila pravi dokumentarac min. 60 minuta.   :Smile:

----------


## tetana

Emisija je bila super. Malo prekratka, ali odličan uvod za mogući niz kojim bi se obuhvatile sve aktivnosti Udruge.
Žao mi je da nisu bili nickovi uz imena.

----------


## puntica

ja nisam gledala   :Sad:  


ali sam dobila nekoliko sms-ova da krasno izgledam   :Grin:  (a ja mislila, nema šanse da me ne izrežu u montaži  8) )

----------


## kljucic

Odlična emisija, ali puno prekratka.

----------


## bilbo7

Ja imam na VHS-u (...a šta ćeš..), pa ak netko zna da li se to može skinuti na DVD, molim informaciju!

E, da - pravo šareno gnijezdo, veselo, otkačeno! Prva ste liga!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Emisija je bila super. Malo prekratka, ali odličan uvod za mogući niz kojim bi se obuhvatile sve aktivnosti Udruge.
> Žao mi je da nisu bili nickovi uz imena.


i meni. volila bi povezati osobu i nick   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> ja nisam gledala   
> 
> 
> ali sam dobila nekoliko sms-ova da krasno izgledam   (a ja mislila, nema šanse da me ne izrežu u montaži  8) )


A koja si ti bila?   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

odmah na pocetku, savjetnica Maja koja se javlja na SOS je macek
ona sto je navlacila ogromnu sisu je Maja
ivanu - ivaricu ste vjerujem svi prepoznali 
iva - Lutonjica je pricala na uredski telefon
irena - Fidji je bila u zutoj majici i pricala kako je rodila u cucnju, primila djete i klkenula
Virginia - srecica pricala o doktorima u bolnicama
Aleksandra - leonisa kod pedijatra
Tamara - Frida o tome kako ju je tretirala ljecnica
Renatu poznate

sad se vise nikog nemrem sjetit - vise info kad opet pogledam snimku

----------


## Mukica

puntica, pretpostavljam da si ti ona koja je dojila
jel tak?

----------


## Ivana B-G

evo i ja sam gledala i bilo mi je super zanimljivo, iako sam vec dosta toga znala. cak je i MM znatizeljno sjeo kraj mene i gledao!

----------


## pomikaki

:Crying or Very sad:  
kakav vam je to termin kad poštem svijet putuje s posla doma?
Kad je repriza (da sjednem s isprintanim nickovima   :Grin:  )?

----------


## puntica

> puntica, pretpostavljam da si ti ona koja je dojila
> jel tak?


moguće da jesam. nažalost nisam gledala   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## malena beba

i ja gledala i sve cekala kad ce se i nick pojavit ispod   :Laughing:  

neke sam prepoznala  :D

----------


## anamar

> kakav vam je to termin kad poštem svijet putuje s posla doma?
> Kad je repriza (da sjednem s isprintanim nickovima   )?


noćas u 4. kad pošten svijet spava. 

i mene zanima jesu li potagonistice dokumentarca zadovoljne?

----------


## Mukica

termin nije nas
nego HTV-a
nemamo mi nista s terminom emitiranja

----------


## anamar

ma nisam mislila jeste li zadovoljne terminom, nego dokumentarcem

----------


## puntica

> ona sto je navlacila ogromnu sisu je Maja


  :Laughing:  

baš sam si mislila da će staviti Maju sa sisom   :Laughing:  


NEPROCJENJIVO   :Grin:

----------


## štrumpf

Cure emisija je bila super, slučajno sam naišla na nju i zbilja me razveselila (da sad čujem one što su odjavile TV   :Laughing:  ). Šteta što nije duže trajala, ali i ovo je napredak.  :D  za Rode.
Sad me veseli i što ima repriza pa ću je snimit za jednu meni dragu osobu koja čeka svoju sreću, a nije ju imala priliku gledat. Budućim mamama je sigurno puno korisnija nego nama koje smo savladale početne prepreke.

----------


## Fidji

> ma nisam mislila jeste li zadovoljne terminom, nego dokumentarcem


Iako su iz cijele slike izvadili i prikazali samo par puzzli, naravno da smo zadovoljne.
(Iako ja sama sebe ne prepoznajem.)   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

al te prepoznala moja kći  :D

----------


## mikka

fidji, najezila sam se kad si pricala o svom porodu, tocno ti se vidio sjaj u ocima  :Kiss:  

emisija odlicna, ali nazalost prekratka. super ste cure. a ona ivaricina o svinji s 8 sisa..  :Laughing:

----------


## MarikaPika

OT-Ivarica,svinja ima 12 sisa   :Grin:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

MarikaPika

ivar je tada sa 2,5 godine znao samo za svinju plasticnu igracku koju je imao, nije vidio svinju uzivo niti joj brojo sise
a ovoj plasticnoj je izbrojao OSAM
ah nekvalitetnih li kineskih igracaka kako obmanjuju djecu

----------


## Mukica

to je pisalo tada prije 7 godina na forumu kad se ivka javila

----------


## MarikaPika

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Nekako sam i slutila da je to dečji biser  :Laughing:

----------


## MarikaPika

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Nekako sam i slutila da je to dečji biser  :Laughing:

----------


## enchi

Bravo Rode!   :Klap:  
A prostor je tako če če! 
I X na Strobery Shortcake!

----------


## ivy

> Bravo Rode!   
> A prostor je tako če če! 
> I X na Strobery Shortcake!


je, je prostor je divan
a i MM-u su ispale oči na ...ko bi to ono bio Fidji, žena koja rađa i prima dijete rukama :D

----------


## Anci

Meni je zakazala snimalica na max tvu-u i ništan ije snimljeno   :Sad:  
Ima li netko da je možda uploadao negdje?
Baš bih voljela pogledati.

----------


## MIJA 32

odgledala
mogu samo   :Klap:   :Naklon:   :Kiss:

----------


## Huanita

Odlična emisija. Sve pohvale! Šteta da nisu pokrivena sva područja kojima se RODE bave. Priznajem da su mi suze potekle od miline.

Nadam se još kojoj emisiji.

----------


## bzara

odlična, odlična, odlična emisija!   :Klap:  
čak je i MM sa mnom gledao napeto, i rekao baš lijepo pripremljeno, toliko toga rečeno u samo pola sata! 
bravo cure!   :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

Cijeli vikend sam se pripremala kako ću gledati, i onda sam zaboravila  :Sad:  . Vi koje ste snimile, molim vas dajte uploadajte to gore da možemo vidjeti i mi zaboravni..please, pleaseee  :Kiss:

----------


## sonata

Gledala sam emisiju i bilo mi krivo sto nema i kod nas neki takav prostor  :Love:   Bas je lijep   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> Cijeli vikend sam se pripremala kako ću gledati, i onda sam zaboravila  . Vi koje ste snimile, molim vas dajte uploadajte to gore da možemo vidjeti i mi zaboravni..please, pleaseee


to, ajde uploadajte :cupkam:

----------


## Forka

Meni je baš žao što to nisam mogla gledati ni u jednom terminu... 
Ni snimiti... 
Pa bih jako cijenila ako netko može omogućiti da vidimo snimku (svima nama koji zbog raznih razloga nismo uspjeli pogledati emisiju)...

----------


## Arkana10

> fidji, najezila sam se kad si pricala o svom porodu, tocno ti se vidio sjaj u ocima  
> 
> emisija odlicna, ali nazalost prekratka. super ste cure. a ona ivaricina o svinji s 8 sisa..


gledali i ja i mm... bilo je kratko, ali slatko!
Hvala RODE!!!

----------


## srecica

Prekrasno je citati ovaj topik  :D 
i meni se cinilo da je to samo prvi dio, zaista mi je zao da nisu uvrstili AS i jos neke projekte, ali to bi onda bila cjelovecernja emisija   :Grin:  

Vjerujem da je neki upload u tijeku i da ce ubrzo netko staviti link.

----------


## saška

> Gledala sam emisiju i bilo mi krivo sto nema i kod nas neki takav prostor   Bas je lijep


I meni je žao što nemamo takav prostor, ali u tromoj Slavoniji, bojim se da je to čista utopija. U Osijeku trenutno imamo pet redovnih članica udruge. Jedna se seli, jedna uskoro rađa, a jedna je trenutno neaktivna zbog nedostatka vremena. S takvim kapacitetima, sjajno je i ovo što uspijemo napraviti... 

 :Love:

----------


## sonata

> sonata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gledala sam emisiju i bilo mi krivo sto nema i kod nas neki takav prostor   Bas je lijep  
> 
> 
> I meni je žao što nemamo takav prostor, ali u tromoj Slavoniji, bojim se da je to čista utopija. U Osijeku trenutno imamo pet redovnih članica udruge. Jedna se seli, jedna uskoro rađa, a jedna je trenutno neaktivna zbog nedostatka vremena. S takvim kapacitetima, sjajno je i ovo što uspijemo napraviti...


Ma da, svakako! Nisam htjela da ispadne da se zalim   :Love:  
Vec i ove radionice i pregled autosjedalica je puno vise nego sto su zene imale prije. Pa malo po malo, valjda cemo i mi jednom...

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja sam prepoznala Fiji, jer sam joj pročitala priču s poroda i onu sa sisama svinje sam čitala na forumu, ali nisam zapamtila čiji je to bio biser... i odmah poslije emisije tražila, ali nisam našla... 

I sad bih opet rado pogledala emisiju tako da mogu isprintati Mukicin spisak i usporediti...   :Laughing:  
Nema snimke baš niko?   :Sad:

----------


## ivy

mogao bi netko poslati link na ovaj topic urednici emisije da nam opet pusti  :Grin:

----------


## Tia

Gladala tj. gledali.
Super ste bile.
Čak je i moj Borna odmah "tražio" cici tako da smo pol emisije gledali cicajući.

----------


## the enchantress

Jučer sam se ždrala što me savladao umor pa sam zaspala popodne, ali me na sreću naša ljubav jutros probudila dobrim kickom u rebra i po bubregu točno na vrijeme za reprizu.
Viš ti te bebe u trbuhu! znaju one kada treba!

Emisija je bila odlična!

----------


## BusyBee

A ona mama koja ulazi u rodu s bebom i djevojcicom i ljubaka se s curama sam ja.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Fidji

Osim BusyBee i njenih manekena, pričala je i VeranaV, u fuksija rodinoj majici.

Vide se i poslid, ra i kailash.

----------


## Imga

> A ona mama koja ulazi u rodu s bebom i djevojcicom i ljubaka se s curama sam ja.


ono s jaknom i kosom? ljepotica i slindravac?    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Fidji, majko troje djece, izgledaš fantastično!  :Naklon: 
Čak si i MM-a dojmila svojom pričom o rađanju.   :Wink:  

BusyBee... to je bila Ema ona curica sa malim dječakom (Kai) u punom kadru?  :?  Tebe nisam stigla skužiti.

Pohvale emisiji, baš je bilo krasno gledati.

----------


## Fidji

Hvala, hvala.

(Ja cijelo vrijeme gledala u svoje velike cice, malo su se prepunile taj dan.  :Laughing:   )

----------


## coccinella

Stvarno su *malo* upadale u oči.   :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

> BusyBee... to je bila Ema ona curica sa malim dječakom (Kai) u punom kadru?  :?


Je. 

Ma sve su cure bile super.. a fidji prsti pozitivnom energijom, zar ne.   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, preslatki su ti.   :Heart:  

Imaš pravo za ovo zadnje.   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Hvala, hvala.
> 
> (Ja cijelo vrijeme gledala u svoje velike cice, malo su se prepunile taj dan.   )


ja obicno ne gledam/primjecujem takve "detalje"  :Grin:  , ali u  uskoj rodinoj majici, ne mozes ne vidjeti/gledati. 
samo su podcrtale vrlo sugestivan nastup.   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> A ona mama koja ulazi u rodu s bebom i djevojcicom i ljubaka se s curama sam ja.


djeca su ti preslatka.   :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

Pa zar niko da stavi na Youtube   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MoMo

> I X na Strobery Shortcake!


scenu u kojoj Fidji objasanjava kako je primila svoje dijete po porodu necu zaboraviti ja mislim nikad  :Zaljubljen: 

dokumentarac je bio odlican   :Klap:

----------


## Kaae

Uspjela pogledati!

Odlicno!  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Bravo :D hoćemo cjelovečernji film  :D Odlično je napravljen dokumentarac - a sve cure su bile... ma, savršene   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Meni je bio prekrasan dokumentarac   :Heart:  

Ne smeta mi sto nije bilo autosjedalica i hrpa drugih aktivnosti kojima se bavimo (sa srcem i gustom   :Heart:  ) jer, brate, tolko toga se u rodi radi da ne bi trosatni dokumentarac bio dosta   :Grin:  

Prekrasno mi je bilo vidjeti i malu skolu dojenja i radionicu za porode s hrpom prekrasnih zena koje zrace snagom i energijom, ukljucujuci i polaznice radionice. To su mame koje mijenjaju svijet za mame koje dolaze   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

Cure, sve ste bile super, ali Fidji me stvarno oduševila sa svojom pričom o porodu i uopće mi nije palo na pamet da ti gledam sise

----------


## mandarinka

> Pa zar niko da stavi na Youtube


I ja cekam, nadam se da ce netko staviti, tako mi je zao da nisam uspjela pogledati   :Sad:

----------


## katajina

Odgledala sa ( slučajno ) zadnjih deset minuta kad sam došla s posla!
Cure, bile ste odlične!  :D 
Sveki vas je gledala, kaže mi- Jesi vidjela, jesi vidjela kako rađaju u Varaždinu, imaju i neke stolice i sve...Baš je bila oduševljena

----------


## Mukica

> triplemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa zar niko da stavi na Youtube  
> 
> 
> I ja cekam, nadam se da ce netko staviti, tako mi je zao da nisam uspjela pogledati


file ima 416.098 KB
jel moze uopce toliki na youtube?

----------


## melange

trebalo bi ga "isjeckati" pa uploadati u više dijelova

našla sam ovo pa ako se netko zna time služiti ..

----------


## Frida

Neznam jel se to smije (zbog autorskih prava).

----------


## melange

ovo  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## melange

http://www.ehow.com/how_4549342_uplo...s-youtube.html

----------


## VedranaV

Ovako su napravili drugi:

http://www.rojcnet.hr/?q=node/114




> Emisija o Rojcu emitirana na HRT: MIJENJAM SVIJET MJESTO ZVANO ROJC
> Jučer je na HTV1 emitirana emisija Mjesto zvano Rojc u serijalu Mijenjam svijet u režiji Jasne Zastavniković. Najava dokumentarca koji objavljuje HTV: 
> 
> "Golemi kompleks vojarni bivše JNA Grad Pula dodijelio je mladima za Projekt Rojc kojemu je cilj okupiti sve gradske udruge i stvoriti multimedijalni centar civilnog sektora. Zgrade, kojima su nekada hodali đaci austrougarske i talijanske pomorske škole, marširali mornari ratne mornarice bivše države, a u vrijeme Domovinskog rata u njima privremeni dom našle stotine izbjeglica i prognanika, posljednjih desetak godina osvaja niz pulskih nevladinih udruga, kulturno-umjetničkih društava i sportskih klubova.
> 
> Emisija donosi priču o brojnim aktivistima Rojca te o povijesti i sadašnjosti ove kreativne tvornice i kulturnog središta Pule."
> 
> Snimku hrtovog web streama emisije izrezanu u tri datoteke pogledajte na: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCG3h_tNtkA
> ...a za originalnu snimku izvorne kvalitete kontirajte autoricu te nositelje autorskih prava.
> ...

----------


## mama.st

Gledala sam. Bilo je odlično!!!

----------


## Forka

Ako se ni pri kraju treće stranice nije našao nitko tko bi nama neukima  :Sad:  mogao to youtubirati, da konačno i mi odgledamo toliko hvaljenu emisiju, neće mi drugo preostati nego ići potražiti vezu na televiziji!

----------


## Amalthea

Stavit ću kasno večeras.

----------


## Forka

Jeeeee, jedva čekam!

----------


## triplemama

> Stavit ću kasno večeras.



Jeeeeee    :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivorka

I ja sam uspjela pogledati - bile ste super!  :D  Meni je bilo jako dirljivo i toplo sve prikazano - i super da nije bilo nikakvih voditelja, komentatora, moderatora... sve je bilo lijepo i edukativno. Nadam se da su gledale i neke mlade mame koje nikad nisu čule za RODU.   :Wink:

----------


## mislava

nestrpljivo čekam...
imala sam jaku volju pogledati reprizu (u 4.10 ujutro!), no eto san je bio jači.  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Nakon što sam totalno pozvizdila s youtubeom (em cjepkati u tri dijela, em je prvi dio išaooooooo pa sam prekinula nakon 2 sata), našla tu:

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4518012/12106578

----------


## Tashunica

odgledala i sviđa mi se.
moram priznati da me iznenadila minutaža, do sada je sve nešto bilo na par minuta tako da je ovo stvarno super.

----------


## Anci

Super, baš ti hvala   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

Amalthea hvala!

----------


## Willow

super  :D 

šteta što nisu bile autosjedalice jer je jako puno ljudi neinformirano, pogotovo za izlazak iz rodilišta,
i ja bi još nosiljke   :Grin:  

svakako jedna velika pusa ivani jer sad znam da me ona savjetovala na SOS-u   :Kiss:

----------


## Berlin

Amalthea   :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

prekrasno, prekrasno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sir_oliver

nisam htjela komentirati dok ne odgledam u cjelosti. 
a sada ne znam što bih rekla. 
odlično napravljeno, odlično rečeno... ne znam...
svaka Vam čast  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

prekrasno   :Heart:  


hvala amalthea   :Kiss:  




moje m. je ona koja na početku nateže silikonsku sisu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Forka

*Amalthea*, hvala ti na trudu...
Cure, sve, bio mi je užitak gledati vas i slušati... Bravo!
Iako - ovo je uistinu samo segment Rodina rada...

----------


## kli_kli

Osim sto je sve u dokumentarcu carobno, sto energija prsti na sve strane, fascinirao me prilog o Varazdinu, sasvim je drugacije kad se sve to vidi i cuje (od strane medicinskog osoblja).
Mislim da mora da ima odjek.
Takodje sam odusevljena cinjenicom da Pusu siju invalidi.

RODA   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

Baš lijepo!   :Heart:  

I ja sam ugodno iznenađena što rodinu pusu šiju invalidi.

----------


## pomikaki

bravo cure   :Klap:  
konačno sam i ja uspjela pogledati  :D

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Freja

Jako lijepo. Bravo.   :Heart:

----------


## vještičica

hvala za link (za nas putnike koji ne stižemo gledati TV)
dokumentarac je super
sljedeći neka bude o AS  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Opet me je ponijelo, al neću opet pisti ode   :Laughing:  
A gnijezdo, ah gnijezdo. I gdje ste nabavile one supać stolice od loptica?

----------


## triplemama

Sada znam sa kime sam pričala na SOS telefonu macek   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Amalthea HVALA    :Love:

----------


## Juroslav

> I gdje ste nabavile one supać stolice od loptica?


uopće nisu 'supač': ako probaš normalno sjediti (ili se, ne daj Bože, nasloniti u tom položaju) - kliziš na pod   :Laughing:  
trebaš sjediti tak da tri naslon bude pod rukom   :Grin:  

inače, jedina zamjerka dokumentarcu je - kratkoća  8)

----------


## Amalthea

Ja mislim da su to dječje stolice.   :Razz:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I gdje ste nabavile one supać stolice od loptica?
> 
> 
> uopće nisu 'supač': ako probaš normalno sjediti (ili se, ne daj Bože, nasloniti u tom položaju) - kliziš na pod   
> trebaš sjediti tak da tri naslon bude pod rukom   
> 
> inače, jedina zamjerka dokumentarcu je - kratkoća  8)


Možda je to dobro za skidanje celulita  :Smile:  Svejedno su cool.
Da i meni je žao što je emisijica bila kratka, ali su emocije bile jako intenzivne.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Veliki  :Naklon:  
Sjajan dokumentarac (hvala na linku, nikada ga ne bih uspjela vidjeti), Rode rade naporno na edukaciji i to treba pokazati svima! Bravo bravo bravo  :D 
Gnijezdo je prekrasno, kad se samo sjetim na što je ta rupa ličila dok ju niste uzele u svoje ruke....   :Kiss:  
p.s. i da ne zaboravim: varaždinke ja-a-a-ko vam zavidim na rodilištu   :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

> Veliki  
> Sjajan dokumentarac (hvala na linku, nikada ga ne bih uspjela vidjeti), Rode rade naporno na edukaciji i to treba pokazati svima! Bravo bravo bravo  :D


Potpis
I hvala mojoj dječici što sad spavaju pa sam uspjela pogledati   :Smile:

----------


## mislava

jako lijepo.  :Heart:  
nadam se nastavku.

----------


## Anvi

Nisam ga stigla odgledati na telki, pa sam pogledala sada. Sva sreća da je uploadan! Oduševljena sam, dokumentarac je odlican, svaka vam cast na vasem radu. Posebno me dirnuo podatak o platnenim pelenama i socijalnom poduzetništvu.
Bravo Roda!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Dora06

Hvala Amalthea za link,
 sad sam konačno mogla vidjeti dokumentarac  :D 
Bravo za sve cure   :Heart:  zaista prekrasno, nadam se da ima i nastavak

----------


## Mukica

*repriza danas u 16,30* 





> PRVI PROGRAM	PONEDJELJAK, 16.2.2009.
> 	15.35
> 
> MIJENJAM SVIJET     
> RODA
> 
> Članovi udruge Roda - Roditelji u akciji već se osam godina zauzimaju za poboljšanje uvjeta rađanja, promicanje dojenja, sigurnost djece u prometu, ali i za sve što smatraju bitnim za sretno i sigurno djetinjstvo i roditeljstvo. Ova emisija prati njihova nastojanja da kroz radionice, internet forum, savjete i brojne akcije pomognu roditeljima i osvijeste društvo o važnosti nekih pitanja vezanih za roditeljstvo.
> 
> Novinarka: Lucija Buljeta
> ...

----------


## ksena28

odlično je bilo, hvala vam što i nas ivf-ovke podržavate, ali i što toliko radite na promicanju roditeljstva. čim zatrudnim znam gdje trebam doći...

----------


## fakinTin

Lijepo...  :Smile:  
Tada trudnica s velikom bušom, a sada mama s "velikom" bušom   :Laughing:

----------


## wana

evo danas opet, upravo gledam  :Heart:

----------


## marijanada

Odgledala ovaj čas prvi puta i odušeevljena sam.
Hvala svima koje ste se ohrabrile i mijenjate svijet.  :Heart:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Odgledala jučer od početka do kraja i oduševljena sam!   :Heart:  
Vaša udruga je jedan od rijetkih razloga zbog kojih mi je žao što sam odselila u Istru.. Nadam se da će nešto vaših radionica uskoro biti i ovdje. 
Bravo cure  :D

----------


## nenaa

Gledala i ja. BRAAAAAVOOOOO!!!!!!!!

----------


## pomikaki

> Odgledala jučer od početka do kraja i oduševljena sam!   
> Vaša udruga je jedan od rijetkih razloga zbog kojih mi je žao što sam odselila u Istru.. Nadam se da će nešto vaših radionica uskoro biti i ovdje. 
> Bravo cure  :D


Bude u Puli   :Smile:

----------

